# Save Money With an Old Fashioned Root Cellar



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

A short article about *root* *cellars*...

Quote:

*Putting Down Roots*

In tough economic times, people are rediscovering the old-fashioned *root* cellar.
By Lisa James
September 2010






Until not all that long ago, eating during the winter wasn’t as easy as driving to a supermarket. “If people from ages past could stand in front of even an ordinary grocery store shelf, the variety and abundance would floor them,” say Steve Maxwell and Jennifer MacKenzie, authors of The Complete *Root* Cellar Book (Robert Rose).


Back then people preserved their own winter food supplies in *root* *cellars*, “cool, usually humid places ideally suited to storing vegetables, fruits, nuts and other foods,” say Maxwell and MacKenzie. Today, a desire to save money has combined with a back-to-basics ethic to revive interest in this venerable food storage system. But Maxwell and MacKenzie also cite more profound reasons for building a *root* cellar, desires “for the deepest kind of food craftsmanship and a way to contribute to effective environmental stewardship.”

READ FULL ARTICLE HERE: http://www.energytimes.com/pages/dep...oking1009.html


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 30, 2015)

My dad still uses the root cellar on the farm.  I can remember it being full every fall and stepping into it in the middle of winter and seeing the rows of canned vegetables that mom put up every summer.
Next time I'm out at the farm I'll have to take a look and see if anything is still in there.  I'm not sure that anyone has been in it in the last 20+ years.


----------

